# "Hiding"  - Not Work Safe



## Meysha (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm a bit scared to post this portrait of a friend - coz it's a bit 'out there' and I've never posted anything like this before.

Anyway, It's supposed to be of getting ready to go out, and those little nerves just before you leave when you think - hmm should I go? I think I might just stay home.

What do you reckon? Is it un-tasteful? or does it work?







thanks for looking. :hug::


----------



## Cero21 (Jun 9, 2007)

From just a normal person with very little photography experience  I must say that I like it.  It just looks very interesting and the fact that you can't she her face (making it generic) makes it tasteful.  Nice job.


----------



## deanlewis (Jun 11, 2007)

I love it, its very voyeuristic (spelling) but more importantly it tells a story you definately have an understanding of whats going on and you also know its all in a big rush. 

Well captured !!

Deano


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Jun 11, 2007)

Poor taste.

Rusty Tripod


----------



## Miss V (Jun 11, 2007)

Im not sure i like it or not. Interesting photo, i like that it's in black and white, im just not sure i like the content.


----------



## cedew (Jun 11, 2007)

If your friend was ok with you taking this photo, I see nothing wrong with it at all. You could easily argue Nick Ut's pulitzer prize winning photo has no taste(the one of the vietnamese children who were in excruciating pain from napalm). Overall, I think this photo works. I feel like something should be in focus, but nothing really strikes me, maybe it's best with nothing in focus...I dunno. Very creative by the way, keep pushing the limits. Good things wont come from staying within your comfort zone.

One could also argue that the user name "rusty tripod" is offensive. A little lube, and light use, should remove the rust.


----------



## Karsten V (Jun 12, 2007)

If a photo (any photo) makes the viewer think (even for just a short second) then it works.

Whatever it makes the viewer think doesn't really matter.

If the photo cause the viewer to react in anyway then its and even better photo.
So the more "poor taste" comments you get, the better the photo 

So it short, it works...
...besides that I like it.
It could be a little sharper if anything.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone - your feedback has been very helpful.


Karsten, I like your thinking. I carefully chose my words for my question for that reason.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jun 12, 2007)

I would have thought she may have needed to choose more appropriate going out panties but apart from that it's pretty cool.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't say this offends me in any way, but it doesn't exactly grab me either. Indifferent, might describe my feelings best about it.

As a photo, it does need to be sharper, but maybe that represents the fact that it looks like a 'grab' shot and the subject was unaware of your actions in taking it.


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 12, 2007)

I actually like the softness, it helps portray that un-sure feeling you are going for.  I love the composition, and the way the image is set-up I find my eye is immediatly drawn to her shoe...  The fact she is doing some sort of buisness on the toilet is an after thought.  I don't find it offensive, although after witnessing my wife give birth and the days following... nothing seems to offensive when it comes to things like this anymore. 
Nice job, its deff. a photo that catches your attention.


----------



## deanimator (Jun 12, 2007)

Just a bit of sharpness needed...
It´s also very tightly cropped...could do with a tiny bit more space...maybe.

No problem with the panties (who complained about that ???)


----------



## Remi M. (Jun 12, 2007)

I like it and I think it's original.

The minimalist in me makes me want to clone out the black object behind her leg and the other things on the floor.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 13, 2007)

I think the softness is the point; sharp and "in focus" it's just a shot of a chick on the can. . .


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 13, 2007)

It works quite well, esp. because it is a little soft.


----------



## dangergoinoff (Jun 14, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I can't say this offends me in any way, but it doesn't exactly grab me either. Indifferent, might describe my feelings best about it.
> 
> As a photo, it does need to be sharper, but maybe that represents the fact that it looks like a 'grab' shot and the subject was unaware of your actions in taking it.


 
I guess I disagree cause to me it looks expertly stage managed. Unless the friend on the can is used to someone laying on the bathroom floor with a camera while they pee?


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 24, 2007)

I quite like it. I also think this photograph also has an element of humour about it too


----------



## Meysha (Jun 24, 2007)

dangergoinoff and Chris of Arabia, It's semi-staged I guess. I mean I didn't start out with the idea in my head. I walked past and saw her and thought - that looks cool. So then came back camera in hand and got her to change her pose slightly. I think she was leaning over her knee first off and it made her arm look funny.

John I'm glad you find it funny.  

I find it funny how no one has commented on the framing and the fact that I've cut out her foot and part of her head. Maybe it's because there is so much that I've cut out that gives it that 'secret' look. I dunno - but I just re-read through the comments and noticed that.


----------



## sage95 (Jun 25, 2007)

I like the shot. I agree that the out of focus adds to the overall image. I like the areas of brightness also. This image would not have worked in color in my opinion. Nice job


----------



## deanimator (Jun 25, 2007)

Meysha said:


> ...no one has commented on the framing and the fact that I've cut out her foot and part of her head....I just re-read through the comments and noticed that.



Err, re-reread the comments then (hint: post #12)


----------



## nomade (Jun 26, 2007)

Not exactly what attracts me the most, but it's not bad, some idea at least. But not a shot that keeps me looking at it.

I don't understand why it should be offending to any of us, but it could be offending to her, if not, it's fine by me.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 26, 2007)

multi-tasking


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 28, 2007)

The photo is interesting...but what interests me more is how in the world a friend gets friend to do stuff like this. I often wonder how some photographers  get their "friends" to do shower shots. 

I dunno, its prolly because I don't have a grasp for intimate shots with friends such as this...my girlfriends would be disgusted if I wanted to take a picture like this.

Again, I like the photo but the back story would be educational.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I've found it's usually them who come to me asking for risque shots. After showing this photo around, I had a couple of people from where I used to work say they're thinking about getting some nude shots.

the hardest bit is being professional and not laughing - coz everyone is just as uncomfortable as everyone else.


----------



## cosmom3 (Jun 29, 2007)

Meysha said:


> Well I've found it's usually them who come to me asking for risque shots. After showing this photo around, I had a couple of people from where I used to work say they're thinking about getting some nude shots.
> 
> the hardest bit is being professional and not laughing - coz everyone is just as uncomfortable as everyone else.


I dont mean to sound condescending, but what kind of people asking you to take nude shots of them. I actually like your work...I'm just trying to figure out the whole ...."your a good photographer/friend/co-worker...it wouldn't be awkward to shoot me nude" thingy we got going here.

I love it, its awesome.Just seems a little to good to be true


----------

